# Axis Footer Build for >FOC



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

These things punch the target like no tomorrow! Just wished I would have realized that 3 out of the 6 were cut a half inch shorter than the rest...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Really common practice among traditional shooters who like to rove and shoot stumps. Makes the Axis darn near indestructible.

-Grant


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

An update to the situation- I have removed these aluminum footers and ordered some stainless steel tubing, I plan to make 1" footers instead. There are two benefits to this-

1. So I achieve closer to a 30grain footer for an increased FOC
2. A shorter footer is easier to work with and the stainless will be less prone to breakage

The problem I ran into was that three of the arrows I picked up were shorter, and would ride over my rest at full draw. 
The tubing should be here soon, and will be of a tighter tolerance so I will not need a layer of vinyl tape between the two pieces. 

Lastly, I may find a way to incorporate the usage of a BAR, but we will see when the material arrives!


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Apohlo said:


> An update to the situation- I have removed these aluminum footers and ordered some stainless steel tubing, I plan to make 1" footers instead. There are two benefits to this-
> 
> 1. So I achieve closer to a 30grain footer for an increased FOC
> 2. A shorter footer is easier to work with and the stainless will be less prone to breakage
> ...



Thanks for the update. The stainless makes sensed or being tougher. But why go shorter?
I think a longer footer is better when using the HIT inserts.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Apohlo said:


> An update to the situation- I have removed these aluminum footers and ordered some stainless steel tubing, I plan to make 1" footers instead.


What is your source for the stainless tubing?

Is the stainless tubing large enough to accept a standard insert?
Would it make sense to add a footer long enough to incorporate the standard insert, essentially creating an outsert?


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Bow bender, to answer your first question, it was merely a preference to go shorter- 

- The projected finished weight came out to a nicer number at 35 grains
-This removed the factor of having my arrows resting on the footers at full draw

I agree, a longer footer would be much more of a help to aid with the strength/connection of the HIT insert and shaft, but the 1" will at least protect the carbon segment at the very tip of the arrow. 

I got my tubing yesterday evening from Onlinemetals.com, and was impressed with the cost and processing speed immensely.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

The metal I ordered is perfect for footing the axis 340 arrows at .3125" OD and a wall thickness of .02". 
Therefore, the ID of the tube is .2725", creating an impressive .0025" tolerance between the shaft OD. 

At the moment, I am tossing around ideas on finishing options and figuring out a way to create a bevel on the receding edge to create a nearly seamless conjunction with the shaft when installed. Whether it is simply with a jig and grinding wheel or in a CNC lathe, I'll be sure to keep the updates coming!


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok thanks for the updates. I think I'm gonna make some for my .300 axis and kinetic arrows. But gonna make them long enough to go past the HIt insert to help prevent the shaft from snapping. 

How did you do the front where it contacts the point? Is it just flush with the carbon?


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Gotcha! There is a weight calculator on the OnlineMetals site if that helps you decide what a nice balance is. If you want me to run some numbers on OT2 for you, id be happy to help! 

From what I have read up on the axis, is that doesn't seem to be too common of an occurrence, so I'm not too worried, but all the power to ya if that's the way you want to go!

I will be installing them flush with the carbon, yes. Unless I find a way to modify a BAR, the end of the shaft will be of perfect diameter for a 5/16" field tip.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea Ive had no issues with axis or the kinetics. So maybe I don't even need to go long. I read a guy once saying that if the footer doesn't extend pat the HIT insert you create a weak point in front of the HIT insert. I'm gonna try aluminum shaft I think


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup! That makes sense in the fact that you are completely eliminating the insert weak points for the footing that extends past, Im not sure that I see the creation of a weak point in front of the insert with the shorter footer. Let me know how yours turns out! 

I would probably go with closer to a 2020 alum arrow for an increased wall thickness compared to the 2016 I used before.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok thanks. I'll look for a Easton 2020 shaft maybe.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Apohlo said:


> Bow bender, to answer your first question, it was merely a preference to go shorter-
> 
> - The projected finished weight came out to a nicer number at 35 grains
> -This removed the factor of having my arrows resting on the footers at full draw
> ...




Great idea

How will you cut the stainless tubing?

Thanks


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Quick update for y'all-

I spent some time this weekend working with the tubing, and ultimately found a simple way to cut the footers, as well as creating an angled bevel for the preceding edge. I will post pics and exactly how I overcame the struggle of working with stainless when I get a chance later!!! 

As a teaser, I will say that I am extremely happy with the aesthetics!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

You can see how they turned out- Each footer weighs .085oz (37grains) and is 1 1/16" long. 

I originally had the idea of spinning the piece with a drill and so acheive the bevel and cutoff, however I found that the chuck, even with the only a slight amount of pressure, would transform the cylindrical tube to more of a trivex shape. With a narrow .002 tolerance, I could not slip the steel onto the shaft like normal. SO, I cut a 1.5" thick piece from a 2" dowel, cut a 5/16" hole in the middle, cut a line from the outside to the new hole, and inserted the piece into my lathe. The wood piece, with the cut, would compress ever so slightly in the chuck to grip the steel from all sides, therefore eliminating any issues of concentric warping. 

I then used a file to bevel the back edge, all the while maintaining a smooth transition to the new wall thickness. While the lathe was spinning, I also used deburring compound to make sure no sharp edges were created, and simply used a dremel with a cutoff wheel to cut the piece at my desired length. Each part required individual attention due to their detail and complexity, but I was able to make every one nearly identical!

After gluing them onto the arrow shaft, I can run my hand across the lip in the direction of the arrow with no issues- my main concern was tearing up targets on arrow retrieval.

I will get to fletching one of these days, I will keep the thread updated as I keep building!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

All ready to fly!

Completed arrow weight is 473grains, FOC @ 16.5%, total arrow length ctn = 27.25"

Fletched helical with lime green and white FF Sk200's, wrapped with 6" Onestringer customs and double doggs. (the pic doesn't quite show the true colors...)

Running numbers on OT2 compare similarly with real world testing, overall I am very pleased with the build. They will make awesome, tough, and pretty arrows to use for the upcoming broadhead test this summer. 

Let me know what you guys think!!!


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great. Impressive work


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally got around to shooting the arrows at the local range. After the first shot, I noticed a reduction in bow noise (due to a heavier arrow weight), very little to no fetching noise in flight, and a heck of a lot of penetration. I buried each arrow on average about 6-8 inches from the fletching into the compressed targets. I haven't shot them into my Hips Herd Bull yet; I may be upgrading to the Grizzly in the near future...


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Reviving this thread, these footers and the OPs attention to detail, are a work of artN


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Reviving this thread, these footers and the OPs attention to detail, are a work of artN


Really appreciate the revival. These are still holding up really solid from day 1. Thanks for the input! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Tagged. Thanks for posting this!


----------

